# The Nose Thread



## Persian

Post your noses here, and judge other's noses.


This is a collage of my nose, from various photos. 

There were no noses like this in Iran.


----------



## Kestrel

I'm Jewish.


----------



## Persian

Kestrel said:


> I'm Jewish.


So your nose looks like something in between the Armenid and Syrid noses....










...or are you the minority with roman noses.


----------



## bombsaway

My nose is a fairly distinctive part of my face so I'm into Nose Pride. According to that above chart it's probably a Roman nose.

Side (it felt really odd taking this picture):








Front:


----------



## Persian

bombsaway said:


> My nose is a fairly distinctive part of my face so I'm into Nose Pride. According to that above chart it's probably a Roman nose.
> 
> Side (it felt really odd taking this picture):
> View attachment 77170
> 
> 
> Front:
> View attachment 77171


It looks more Armenid to me, since the bump is lower than a roman nose, and the slope of the upper and lower nose varies much more than a roman nose. A roman nose is a more fleshy version of the greek nose, topped with a bulge.


----------



## phony

I know someone with a nose fetish. I'm going to link this thread to him eventually...


----------



## DasPhillipBrau

Looking at that chart, my nose is completely greek.


----------



## brianbsmiley

I don't think my nose fits in any of those categories...


----------



## Persian

brianbsmiley said:


> I don't think my nose fits in any of those categories...
> View attachment 77296
> View attachment 77297


You have a celestial nose.


----------



## brianbsmiley

Persian said:


> You have a celestial nose.


That sounds cool, celestial  Thank you! What are the racial backgrounds of a celestial nose? I am mostly Irish, German, English, and French.


----------



## Greenfeldspar

^ I'm pretty sure I also have a celestial nose.


----------



## kiskadee

How would one classify this nose?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

l seriously do not comprehend that there are only 14 types.

Are you allowed to have a hybrid?!?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Grish said:


> How would one classify this nose?


This is easily celestial and cute:kitteh:


----------



## Persian

Ocelotte said:


> ^ I'm pretty sure I also have a celestial nose.


No, you have a Greek nose. It's the most Greek nose I've ever seen. It's like you came straight out of a statue.



OMG WTF BRO said:


> This is easily celestial and cute:kitteh:


You are so good at judging noses. I can't judge my own type.


----------



## Promethea

@Persian - what type is mine?


----------



## Persian

Promethea said:


> @_Persian_ - what type is mine?


You have a roman nose, just like I in the graph below.


----------



## Promethea

@Persian

Thats awesome..
thanks!


----------



## Elyasis

Mine greatly resembles Sarah Michelle Gellar's (before the nose job). Though it's a bit thinner and not as far out. Nobody ever wanted to sketch my face in art class because they were so confused on how to draw it. Not the best compliment I've ever received.


----------



## shadowjasmine

i have the typical slanted crooked oversized persian nose lmao


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

What type are all these different upturned noses? All celestial?!? So confuze.


----------



## Persian

OMG WTF BRO said:


> What type are all these different upturned noses? All celestial?!? So confuze.


A- Mongolian
B- Celestial
C- Snub
D- Weak Celestial
E- Weak Celestial
F- Greek 
G- Greek
H- Nordic
I- Aquiline
J- Weak Aquiline
K- Iranian
L- Roman
M- Armenid
N- African
O- Arabic
P- Hawk (or Jewish)


----------



## shadowjasmine

Persian said:


> A- Mongolian
> B- Celestial
> C- Snub
> D- Weak Celestial
> E- Weak Celestial
> F- Greek
> G- Greek
> H- Nordic
> I- Aquiline
> J- Weak Aquiline
> K- Iranian
> L- Roman
> M- Armenid
> N- African
> O- Arabic
> P- Hawk (or Jewish)


When I looked at the chart before you posted the origins I classified mine with K hehe makes sense now
or idk here's a pic 
View attachment 77392


----------



## Persian

skillchaos said:


> When I looked at the chart before you posted the origins I classified mine with K hehe makes sense now
> or idk here's a pic
> View attachment 77392


I cannot see it. Could you upload it to ephotobay, and then post the image link here.


----------



## shadowjasmine

Persian said:


> I cannot see it. Could you upload it to ephotobay, and then post the image link here.


if the pic doesn't work then oh well too much work to try again


----------



## B00Bz

I've got an odd shaped nose for my ethnicity or so I've been told. Lemme see if I can find a good pic.


----------



## lazydaisy

What would mine be???







celestial i guess?


----------



## Moss Icon

No idea about these categories...


----------



## livinginabubble

Mine is Greek, I guess. Lots of people have told me it's my best feature (maybe cause it's "normal" looking haha).


----------



## Aquamarine

What about mine? No idea which category it suits into.


----------



## Persian

lazydaisy said:


> What would mine be???
> View attachment 78045
> 
> celestial i guess?


Yes!



Moss Icon said:


> View attachment 78061
> 
> 
> No idea about these categories...


You have a hawk nose.



Powerhouse said:


> View attachment 78073
> View attachment 78076
> 
> What about mine? No idea which category it suits into.


Your nose is a cute little snub nose.


----------



## Snow

How about mine?

(O< O)


----------



## Aquamarine

Persian said:


> Your nose is a cute little snub nose.


Aww, thank you! ^_^


----------



## d e c a d e n t

My nose!


----------



## Persian

Revenant said:


> How about mine?
> 
> (O< O)


Sorry, I need a picture. I cannot see your face through the internet. That is not one of my superpowers.



Nonsense said:


> My nose!


You have an Arabic nose.


----------



## dizzycactus

I've always thought of mine as a kind of fatter version of a celestial nose lol. 

Sorry for looking so... well, I have a mixture of blepharitis, tiredness, and been staring at the screen too long xD


----------



## Persian

dizzycactus said:


> I've always thought of mine as a kind of fatter version of a celestial nose lol.
> 
> Sorry for looking so... well, I have a mixture of blepharitis, tiredness, and been staring at the screen too long xD
> 
> View attachment 78104
> 
> View attachment 78103


Wide roman nose.


----------



## Soulfully




----------



## IndigoCopper

Mine is so slight. Would you say it's a button nose?


----------



## Devrim

I looked at the noses you showed and I'm not sure where I'd fit on the scale:



















Care to help me? xD


----------



## Swede

Oh, oh, I have a nose!



















What is it? Greek maybe? 
@phony - a nose fetish! Wow, a lot of things to look and swoon over at any given day! lol


----------



## Devrim

Swede said:


> Oh, oh, I have a nose!
> View attachment 78908
> View attachment 78909
> View attachment 78910
> 
> What is it? Greek maybe?
> @_phony_ - a nose fetish! Wow, a lot of things to look and swoon over at any given day! lol



Your nose is so pretty and elegant,
Wow,
Just had to say that,
Especially in the middle photo


----------



## Swede

@Mzansi, thank you very much, sir, what a nice complement! I assure you that it's the same nose in all 3 pics... :laughing:
You don't look too shabby either; I would definitely label your nose as adorable!
@Persian, we anxiously await getting our noses classified, so come back please - don't leave us hanging! :tongue:


----------



## Persian

*type P Semitic
Specific Letter Class*




Soulfully said:


>


You have a *type B* *Celestial* nose.



IndigoCopper said:


> Mine is so slight. Would you say it's a button nose?
> 
> 
> View attachment 78644
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78645


You have a *type A* *Asiatic* nose.



Mzansi said:


> I looked at the noses you showed and I'm not sure where I'd fit on the scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to help me? xD


You have a *type E* *Greek* nose.


----------



## Persian

Swede said:


> Oh, oh, I have a nose!
> View attachment 78908
> View attachment 78909
> View attachment 78910
> 
> What is it? Greek maybe?
> @_phony_ - a nose fetish! Wow, a lot of things to look and swoon over at any given day! lol


At first your nose was a type *H Nordic* nose, but then it suffered some sort of trauma, and now it kind of resembles a type* I Aquiline* nose.


----------



## Swede

Persian said:


> At first your nose was a type *H Nordic* nose, but then it suffered some sort of trauma, and now it kind of resembles a type* I Aquiline* nose.


Interesting! I can't recall any trauma, so the 'shift' has to be a genetic one. My nose is pretty much a copy of my mother's nose, I think, but my father has a Type m nose, so that may be what is popping out...
Thanks!


----------



## Icchavati

I have no idea what type of nose I have...


----------



## Persian

Icchavati said:


> I have no idea what type of nose I have...
> View attachment 79691


I need a side view in order to be able to judge.


----------



## Icchavati

Persian said:


> I need a side view in order to be able to judge.


Le side:


----------



## Persian

Icchavati said:


> Le side:
> View attachment 80626


*type F Straight nose*


----------



## EternalNocturne

Le front view (Yes, my nose is naturally crooked)









Le awkward as what? side view.









Le secondary awkwarder shot


----------



## EternalNocturne

Btw, I saw this somewhere and thought it was interesting.
I'm a clear Greek on it.










Also.. Why did I even bother taking a side photo.
I have a decent semi-side photo, from like... A year ago.


----------



## Persian

Undoubtedly said:


> Le front view (Yes, my nose is naturally crooked)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le awkward as what? side view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le secondary awkwarder shot



Are you Russian?

You have a *type J East **European* nose.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Persian said:


> Are you Russian?
> 
> You have a *type J East **European* nose.


I've been asked this many times, though I have not found any Eastern European.
I've traced back the majority of my family tree, but didn't discover any.. If I were an only child, I'd consider the possibility that I was adopted, but I have 9 siblings, and all of them are from the same parents (or at least the 5 younger than me..), so I don't think that's a possibility.

Perhaps it's in some different area of my family tree that I don't know.. Or perhaps genes from many generations back, surfacing.
I'm honestly not an expert, so I don't know.
This does explain why people ask me so frequently.


----------



## nessarific

what about mine!?
Also I had no idea there were different types of feet as well! Looks like I have Egyptian.. though I don't believe I have any Egyptian in my blood haha. My Mom was adopted though sooo... who knows!


----------



## Persian

nessarific said:


> what about mine!?
> Also I had no idea there were different types of feet as well! Looks like I have Egyptian.. though I don't believe I have any Egyptian in my blood haha. My Mom was adopted though sooo... who knows!


I have a Greek nose and Greek feet.

You have a *type C snub* nose.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

This is my nose on a horse:











and here's my nose on the beach:












Coming soon: my nose the sex tape


----------



## Persian

Cephalonimbus said:


> This is my nose on a horse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's my nose on the beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon: my nose the sex tape


Do you know if you have any jewish grandparents? Based on your nose, and picture, you look like those Germans with 25-50% jewish blood.

You have a *type P jewish* nose.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Persian said:


> Do you know if you have any jewish grandparents? Based on your nose, and picture, you look like those Germans with 25-50% jewish blood.
> 
> You have a *type P jewish* nose.


No i'm not aware of having any Jewish ancestors. If i do, they must be at least 5 generations removed... but i suppose i'm kind of Jewy looking. Either way, i'll gladly accept your classification of my nose as a type P jewish nose, because i quite like the way it looks ^_^


----------



## Vivid Melody

Here be my nose. Lol, looks creepy after I cropped it. I'm deliberately flaring my nostrils in that pic. From profile (side) view it looks very straight.


----------

